# Barnaby Not So Bouncy!



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

My vet told me to give my old girl 1000 mgs of glucosamine per day. I gave one in the morning and one at night. :wave:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It may be time to talk to your vet about something stronger. There are a lot of different options that can help make them more comfortable. There are also some natural supplements, if you don't want to go the painkiller route. I give my 12 year old Sashas Blend (as well as a painkiller) but there are many others. I know the Sashas helps her joints and eases allover stiffness.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My 12 year old Clyde gets a monthly adequan injection, a monthly laser treatment, along with a daily gabapentin, glucosamine, chondroiton, and MSM.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

500 mg of glucosamine a day is not enough. Should be getting twice that. And I would be talking with the vet about something for pain.


----------

